# Great day with Pocahontas!



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Since Pocahontas and I both live in Alabama, not "too" far apart, we decided to meet today and visit a local yarn shop and have lunch. We had SUCH a great time! Thought I would post a few pictures. Maybe sometime we could get more of the "Alabama Girls" together. Thanks, Pocahontas for a fun day!


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

That is really neat! You must have had a great time. 

I cant help look at the back ground. WOW! That is one cool yarn store!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I couldn't help but check out the stock in that yarn store, too. Looks like a great place to spend an hour or two... and a whole lot of money! Thanks for sharing your day.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I couldn't help but check out the stock in that yarn store, too. Looks like a great place to spend an hour or two... and a whole lot of money! Thanks for sharing your day.


Honestly, we kept ourselves in check and held on to our checkbooks. We both have stash to keep us knitting for years to come - I think each of us picked up a token skein or two.

We picked a beautiful day to meet and it was so nice to meet up with one of the sweetest ladies on the forum.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> kacey64 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't help but check out the stock in that yarn store, too. Looks like a great place to spend an hour or two... and a whole lot of money! Thanks for sharing your day.
> ...


Thank you, Pocahontas! You are too sweet. It was a fun day and I felt like we had known each other for years!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

You two look so happy! I can just imagine you as the sweet little girls you no-doubt were.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

That had to be so nice fot the two of you.


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

What a fantastic photo of you two! Sounds like you both had a really good time.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You two look so cute togther having such a great time!! I love yarn shops and friends who love yarn too!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, I am ever so glad for you two to have had such a great day! But... also a little jealous. I will be joining you two beautiful ladies on my next trip down... if you let me. After all... I think I was born in the wrong part of the country. I believe I am a southerner at heart.


So glad you ladies had a wonderful day!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Amy, we talked about that very thing today! We can't wait to meet you! We talked about what a sweetheart you are and what a beautiful family you have. We will definitely have to get together!


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome! I met two ladies through Facebook.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

How great is that? You look like 2 lovely ladies havinga wonderful time sharing the love if luscious yarn. Envy, envy, envy, COVET!

As I have corresponded with Pochontas I was happy to see what she looks like and she looks like a friend I would like to know better, as do you.

I hope the two of you arrange to meet again. KP friends share a special bond even if we never meet!

Happy knitting, all!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

It sure looked like a good time was had by all. Wonderful way to spend an afternoon. By the looks of things, this was only the beginning. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

How nice! Wish I could have been there!
I did grow up in Alabama (until almost 16 yrs. old) and still miss it. Looks like you had a great time together!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

How nice to get together with someone with a common interest---Makes for the best bonding--Hope this is a start to many get togethers--


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to say, I too am a little jealous...
beautiful photos thanks for sharing
Hope you can do it again


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! wish we could ALL get together. We need a KP Convention! :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

How fun is that...
Both beautiful women..inside and out


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Larson said:


> What a fantastic photo of you two! Sounds like you both had a really good time.


I agree!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Apparently *my* invitation was lost in the mail... It is such fun to put a face with the names here in KP. I feel like I have known some of you forever. Wish there was a magic transport machine so that we could just say "Beam me up, Scotty" and all have a big field trip together.... Lovely ladies and a lovely way to spend the day....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks like you had a fun day.
This is from someone who has also met up with friends made here on KP.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Apparently *my* invitation was lost in the mail... It is such fun to put a face with the names here in KP. I feel like I have known some of you forever. Wish there was a magic transport machine so that we could just say "Beam me up, Scotty" and all have a big field trip together.... Lovely ladies and a lovely way to spend the day....


Dreamweaver, we talked about how kind and smart you are and how much we would love to meet you. Were your ears burning?  Wish more of us COULD get together sometime!


----------

